

Offer HN: $2000 worth of free work (last 4 days to get your idea in) - samuellevy
http://blog.samuellevy.com/post/37-2000-of-free-work-on-your-exciting-project-last-4-days-to-get-your-ideas-in.html

======
readme
Good luck OP. I expect you're going to catch a lot of undesirable fish with
this bait. :)

------
sichuan2000
So how many 'business guys with an idea' have pitched you? Whartonite Seeks
Code Monkey would love you.

<http://whartoniteseekscodemonkey.tumblr.com>

------
nnnnnn
I think you may have broken your own first rule ;)

[http://blog.samuellevy.com/post/35-so-you-wanna-be-a-
freelan...](http://blog.samuellevy.com/post/35-so-you-wanna-be-a-
freelancer.html)

~~~
samuellevy
The difference is that there's a limit on the "free work", and it's on my own
terms. I'm already running a self-sustaining business (contributing to my
savings rather than living off them), so giving out some free work to get
interesting projects won't kill me. It will, however, help me to stay sane.

------
cllns
This is a great marketing idea.

~~~
orangethirty
Why?

~~~
jessepollak
Just like the OP says in an above comment:

 _working on 25 hours for free on someone else's project is more likely to
lead to future paid work than working for 25 hours on my own projects._

25 hours is almost certainly not enough to get an MVP done, so whoever he
works for will likely need to 'pay their way' through the remainder of the
project if they want to get it finished.

------
vicks711
Is 25 hours of coding sufficient to make an MVP. My experience says at least
100 hrs for meaningful MVP when the idea is not trivial.

~~~
niggler
That's the beauty of the scheme. The 25 hours is the hook, and it's unlikely
that a person will take the product and ask someone else to continue it.

~~~
whalesalad
Yeah, like when a fancy retail clothing store gives you a $25 gift card. You
can either by one sock, of you can use it + cash for something you truly want.
Plus it usually brings you back into the physical store.

